# east harbor



## mkormos23 (Nov 29, 2007)

Are the carpp in the harbor yet.
Thinking about trying for some in my marina, usually get them in late May.
Are there in now?

Matt


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

There is a Carp Anglers Group fish-in at East Harbor from 3pm Friday until noon on Sunday. I probably won't be there, but there will be quite a few other carp anglers there during that time. With the way the weather has been lately, and will be next weekend, the fish should be in there.

Here is a link to the discussion thread on the Carp Anglers Group Forums if anyone wants any information.


----------

